# ANML Who/When?



## huffnpuff (11/4/15)

Who's bringing in the next batch for SA? Any expected timeframes?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

Yes i would also like to get a couple bottles of looper.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

